# Rebecca Immanuel, "Bingo - ´ne günstige Gelegenheit", 5x



## LuigiHallodri (29 März 2012)

(Der Film selbst soll grottenschlecht sein)


----------



## Spezi30 (29 März 2012)

nö, ich fand ihn recht ok. nichts Großes, aber recht unterhaltsam. Und schade, dass die Rotlichtszenen so schlecht beleuchtet sind...ihr Outfit ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## Leonardo2010 (30 März 2012)

Danke für die zauberhafte Rebecca Immanuel !!


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 März 2012)

Rebecca ist eine Traumfrau.


----------



## celebrater (30 März 2012)

wow hat da nich wer nen clip zu?? das wär klasse.....


----------



## Sams66 (14 Sep. 2017)

Bingo die Bilder sind super


----------

